# "Black Friday" sales on outdoors equipment



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Have any of you heard of any great deals on outdoors equipment, fishing, hunting, camping, or whatever, for the day after Thanksgiving? If so, post them here. 

I found the Garmin eTrex HCX Legend GPS System on sale for 149.99 at Sports Authority for Black Friday. That was at this site: http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/BlackFridaySales/Store/SportsAuthority in case you'd like to see what else is on sale. The thing is, I'm not really sure how good those deals are, not knowing how much you can find those things for.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Up at Round Rocks in Logan we will be having William Joseph escape packs half off now $69 , Cortland turbine combo for more than half off now $159, 20% off all ice fishing gear of which we now have a complete line of lures, augers and supplies including Maniac Custom Lures, HP gear and tons more. Plus several other in store sales. We also now carry Simms and very soon Winston as well as a huge increase in fly tying gear comming in next week. You can also check www.roundrocks.com


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Stupiddog, is that backpack a special deal for the day after Thanksgiving, or will that be on sale for awhile? Just curious to know how long it's going to be available at that price.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe I have enough of the packs that they will be on sale through December. We will also be doing 75 cent flies on Friday as well as on our web sight through December with the promo code 75fly. Free line and backing on rod reel combos as well as several combo specials. Check out the Elkhorn pink combo as well.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> Up at Round Rocks in Logan we will be having William Joseph escape packs half off now $69 , Cortland turbine combo for more than half off now $159, 20% off all ice fishing gear of which we now have a complete line of lures, augers and supplies including Maniac Custom Lures, HP gear and tons more. Plus several other in store sales. We also now carry Simms and very soon Winston as well as a huge increase in fly tying gear comming in next week. You can also check http://www.roundrocks.com


tell me more about your augers, gas or manual?
I couldn't find them on your web site.
thanks


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Currently we only have the Stikemaster 8" hand augers, unfortunately we do get to many auger purchasers up here so we have not brought in gas ones yet. We just launched our new web sight about 2 weeks ago and only have a small part of our inventory up on the site. We will be updating it daily over the coming weeks but I'm not sure if ice fishing gear will go up this season on the site or not. It will be a couple weeks till fly tying gear begins to show up on the sight as well. We do have free shipping on orders over $30 on the web as well as a $15 gift credit with every $100 purchase till the end of December.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

stupiddog said:


> I believe I have enough of the packs that they will be on sale through December. We will also be doing 75 cent flies on Friday as well as on our web sight through December with the promo code 75fly. Free line and backing on rod reel combos as well as several combo specials. Check out the Elkhorn pink combo as well.


Does someone in your company tie the flies? Or do you order them from somewhere?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a few flies that are tied locally but most are ordered from either oversees or companies like Rainys, Solitude, and Montana fly company.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, stupiddog. BTW, I just published an article on the subject and I included your sale as part of the article. I hope you don't mind.  Here's the link: http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...riday-deals-to-rock-your-outdoor-sports-world

I hope this helps some of you to find some good deals on stuff you want/need!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

That is wonderful, thank you very much.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> stupiddog said:
> 
> 
> > Up at Round Rocks in Logan we will be having William Joseph escape packs half off now $69 , Cortland turbine combo for more than half off now $159, 20% off all ice fishing gear of which we now have a complete line of lures, augers and supplies including Maniac Custom Lures, HP gear and tons more. Plus several other in store sales. We also now carry Simms and very soon Winston as well as a huge increase in fly tying gear comming in next week. You can also check http://www.roundrocks.com
> ...


Auger? I thought you just used an axe Rick?? You getting old?


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

stupiddog said:


> That is wonderful, thank you very much.


Any time. I like to help the locals out as much as possible.


----------

